# MP Service Dog Update



## garb811 (17 Oct 2011)

Due to the other thread, a good time for an update on our MPSD I guess.

Lahr is no longer in active service as his handler is on a French course.
Vimy (Sheperd) is still active in Halifax, Roxie (Lab) is still active in Esquimalt.

The current CFPM has publicly stated he will not be pushing a Working Dog capability for the CF but, if another Branch such as the Engineers, push a proposal, he will sign on.  With the change to MP C2 effective 1 Apr 11, Bases will no longer be able to do an end run to obtain dogs via local funding and, therefore, it appears the capability will disappear in 4-5 years at most.


----------



## Dissident (17 Oct 2011)

I had heard Lahr had been retired, but I could not intelligently speak on the subject. I am disappointed we will not be pursuing the capability but it is understandable.


----------



## caillou198 (27 Aug 2013)

Vimy is now in Pet and Roxie must be inactive since the handler is deployed!


----------



## garb811 (31 Aug 2013)

Roxie was retired as of last summer when her handler was posted to CFNIS.


----------

